# Help with operation of Yamaha RXV667 Receiver, PS3, And Panasonic TC-P50VT25 Television together!



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi There,:wave:

New guy to the forum, I have read lots of posts, and It looks like there is some great help here!

So heres my problem.

I have a Yamaha RXV667 Receiver, PS3, And Panasonic TC-P50VT25 Television. Also an HD satelite receiver, which supports 3D. I would consider my wiring skills to be not pro, as I dont do this stuff for a living, but I know what Im doing..? My PS3 and satelite are running thru my receiver to my television! Both work in 3D and 2D modes. My problem is when using my PS3 I am getting red snow, and crackling noises, similar sounding to the old days of bad tv antenna reception, and its black and red instead of black and white! I only get this for about 5 - 15 seconds at a time, whenever the PS3 changes an operation. ie. it will do it when the PS3 starts up. It will do it when you select to play a Bluray, It will do it when you start a video game...

Has anyone heard of, or can think of a solution to this problem?

I have done much searching, and I can not find the same problem any where! All though Im pretty confident I am just one of the lucky firsts?:scratch:

Well my names Phil,

Any help is appreciated, Thanks for reading!


----------



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

PS, every thing is hooked up HDMI


----------



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

I believe it even does it switching from a movies menu, to the actual movie. It seems to do it whenever the PS3 makes a major change. Also I noticed that if I just leave the PS3 to go into that dark screen when you touch no buttons for a while, I get a pop sound every few minutes. Scary when I read about PS3's cooking receivers, and speakers!:gulp:

All sound is coming through the receivers speakers!


----------



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am going to post/link a video soon of the problem!..

Heres the link 



 Its a little hard on some screens to see the red snow, but it happens whenever you here the crackly sound!

Thanks again!


----------



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh, I'm so excited, I think it was just a bad HDMI wire from my PS3 to my receiver! I changed it, and everything works great! Its weird because it has always worked fine before I did the last update to watch Avatar 3D. I wonder if it could be a 3D compatibility problem? But It had the above problems even if you were just turning on the PS3, not even viewing 3D! WEIRD, I dunno, gonna hook that wire back up briefly, and see if the problem comes back I suppose!

Ill let you know, hopefully this might end up solving someone elses problem!


----------

